# Crazy Lenny's E Bikes??



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone ever heard or ordered from them? Www.crazylennysebikes.com has great prices and was wondering if anyone here has any experience with them before I possibly make an expensive order. Thanks!


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

after poking around the interwebs, looks like a legit operation. Never had experience with them.

I was half expecting to get rickrolled by clicking on the link.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

They're only one of the biggest, if not the biggest online ebike seller in the US. Not sure about that Upset icon there....

I purchased my Haibike Full FatSix from them in the early spring of 2017; for a price that was hard to believe, but there it was. 11 thousand miles later, I'm a happy customer and would never hesitate to buy from Lenny again, nor never hesitate in recommending them to anyone interested in an ebike.

Your question might be better asked in another forum with real life practical experience dealing with Lenny's....say, Electric Bike Review.


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> They're only one of the biggest, if not the biggest online ebike seller in the US. Not sure about that Upset icon there....
> 
> I purchased my Haibike Full FatSix from them in the early spring of 2017; for a price that was hard to believe, but there it was. 11 thousand miles later, I'm a happy customer and would never hesitate to buy from Lenny again, nor never hesitate in recommending them to anyone interested in an ebike.
> 
> Your question might be better asked in another forum with real life practical experience dealing with Lenny's....say, Electric Bike Review.


That's exactly what I was hoping to hear in response to the websites legitimacy, thanks so much! I got an email back from one of their sales reps regarding prices on a few bikes and thought it was too good to be true lol. Turns out they're located in Madison, Wisconsin which is about an hour drive for me so I'm thinking I'll be making a trip out there in the upcoming weeks to make this purchase in person. I'll be sure to make a post regarding my experience and I'm thinking I may bring the gopro along with to document the journey so anyone interested can watch when uploaded to YouTube. Thanks again for the input guys!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've read posts in a couple of forums that indicate the individuals were delighted with their purchases. Seems like a great option.


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

fos'l said:


> I've read posts in a couple of forums that indicate the individuals were delighted with their purchases. Seems like a great option.


It sure does. Think I'm gonna be going through them when purchasing my very first E-bike. I'll update here with a follow up review regarding my complete experience!


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds great, looking forward to your new bike!


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

jonathanc10 said:


> Anyone ever heard or ordered from them? Www.crazylennysebikes.com has great prices and was wondering if anyone here has any experience with them before I possibly make an expensive order. Thanks!


I got bike from this place. As far as purchase and shipping everything is great. But dont expect any support if something goes bad.


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

Art666 said:


> I got bike from this place. As far as purchase and shipping everything is great. But dont expect any support if something goes bad.


What issues did you have with them regarding a problem on your bike?


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

jonathanc10 said:


> What issues did you have with them regarding a problem on your bike?


I dont know if I would call it an issue. I got the bike as expected, it broke 2 months later. I contacted them and got no response, I was just hoping that maybe he can help with it. Basically there is no after sale support if you expect it(outside of one month or whatever he spells to you). You would have to contact local service or manufacturer directly.
In the end I fixed the bike on my own, removed defective part(motor) and got it replaced.


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

Art666 said:


> I dont know if I would call it an issue. I got the bike as expected, it broke 2 months later. I contacted them and got no response, I was just hoping that maybe he can help with it. Basically there is no after sale support if you expect it(outside of one month or whatever he spells to you). You would have to contact local service or manufacturer directly.
> In the end I fixed the bike on my own, removed defective part(motor) and got it replaced.


Sorry you didn't have a great experience with them..Hopefully mine is better here soon in case I ever need them


----------



## BManz2004 (Jun 25, 2020)

It's a legit business and I've been purchasing stereos, TVs and other miscellaneous items from "TV Lenny" (Len Mattioli) for the past 35+ yrs. The quality of bikes are not of the Trek level of build save for the Haibike bikes they carry. Rest assured, though, they are legit and I've never had a problem with anything purchased there but have not bought a bike from them.


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

BManz2004 said:


> It's a legit business and I've been purchasing stereos, TVs and other miscellaneous items from "TV Lenny" (Len Mattioli) for the past 35+ yrs. The quality of bikes are not of the Trek level of build save for the Haibike bikes they carry. Rest assured, though, they are legit and I've never had a problem with anything purchased there but have not bought a bike from them.


Good to know. Sounds like this Lenny guy is just in the business of making money regardless of what he's selling. I like the way he thinks! After extensive research and many emails back and forth with their sales rep it looks like I'll be headed out to Madison, Wisconsin on Monday to pick up my 1st E-bike and first bike from "Crazy Lenny" after negotiating on a bike with all the specs I wanted for a price I simply could not pass by. Putting a deposit down today and I can't remember a time where I've been more excited to transfer a stranger a grand to hold a bicycle for me lol. Can't wait to show you all what I picked up Monday evening 😎


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

If anyone is interested I think the current issue of electric Bike Action had a story about him (already threw out my issue), but it might have been the previous one.


----------



## BManz2004 (Jun 25, 2020)

There is a bit of back story about Lenny from the Milwaukee Journal:
Former face of American TV, Crazy TV Lenny, laments closings

I was kind of sad when the shut down the "American" stores having watched the business grow from his store in Madison, WI. That he has gone both feet into ebikes isn't surprising as he has that knack of sensing consumer demand. That, and he used to give away bikes ("Buy a stereo, get a bike! Buy a fridge, get a bike!"), shouting that in his radio and TV ads. Ah, nostalgia.

Jonathan do please let us know what you get from Lenny!


----------



## jonathanc10 (Jun 12, 2020)

BManz2004 said:


> There is a bit of back story about Lenny from the Milwaukee Journal:
> Former face of American TV, Crazy TV Lenny, laments closings
> 
> I was kind of sad when the shut down the "American" stores having watched the business grow from his store in Madison, WI. That he has gone both feet into ebikes isn't surprising as he has that knack of sensing consumer demand. That, and he used to give away bikes ("Buy a stereo, get a bike! Buy a fridge, get a bike!"), shouting that in his radio and TV ads. Ah, nostalgia.
> ...


Great read, thanks for sharing that. I did not know that about him, he's an interesting fellow to say the least. There isn't many brick and mortar stores left like his and although it's not in my home state, if I can help support another American storefront business trying to make an honest living like his I will everytime. Monday can't come soon enough, I'm so freakin' anxious to go see and pick this bike up!! ? Gonna be a LOOONG weekend for me lol


----------

